# New Book - Classic Michigan Flies



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

I recently wrote a book entitled, _Classic Michigan Flies_, which will be published by Stackpole later this month. Artist, Joe Van Faasen, illustrated the book and his original paintings and sketches can be found throughout.

This link will take you to the website that explains things more in depth:

www.classicmichiganflies.com 

This isn't a how-to manual. Rather, it explores the history and legends surrounding some of Michigan's iconic fly patterns. 

Hope you enjoy.

Best,



Jon


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

It looks like an interesting read!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Sounds great. Look forward to reading it.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

You got my interest. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks very interesting, will be looking forward to getting my hands on a copy. Thanks for taking the time and energy to put this together.

D


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

cool always like local info by local guys.

Does the book go into how to tie the flies too?

J-


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Webpage is nice. Sounds like a good read.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> Does the book go into how to tie the flies too?


It does and it doesn't... 

For each fly we devoted some text to the creator (or in some cases, the _most likely_ creator), a narrative about how the fly did (or may have) come about, a scenario on how the fly is typically fished, and a detailed original and modern-day tying recipe with paintings to accompany all. 

Like I said, it isn't a how-to manual, but we were as accurate as possible when we gathered the information, so you should have a pretty good idea how to tie each fly in its original and modern forms.

It was interesting to talk to friends and family of people like Clarence Roberts, Clark Lynn, George Griffith, and others. Bottom line is that we didn't want to see this stuff slip into obscurity. Judging by the difficulty in gathering the information, it was well on its way to doing that. 

Thanks for inquiring.

Jon


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool thanks for the info. I can usually figure out a fly with a pic and a receipe. 

J- 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Great idea. When will the book be available?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> Great idea. When will the book be available?


First week of January, but you can pre-order on the website for a pretty significant discount now.

Thanks for asking!

Jon


----------



## Jer Schoen (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm impressed! So much so that I took advantage of the discount and pre-ordered a couple. I like the oil painting touch and plan to use this a coffee table piece. Can't wait to get my hands on the real thing.

Jer


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> I'm impressed! So much so that I took advantage of the discount and pre-ordered a couple. I like the oil painting touch and plan to use this a coffee table piece. Can't wait to get my hands on the real thing.
> 
> Jer


Thank you kindly. We've added a lot to the website, so check that out if you get a chance too. 

http://www.classicmichiganflies.com

Have a Merry Christmas.

Jon


----------



## Jer Schoen (Oct 31, 2011)

I pulled in my driveway about an hour ago, and had a package in the mail from Amazon leaning against my door. Two copies of Classic Michigan Fly's fresh of the press. After thumbing through the book and reading the first handful of pages, I'll say that I'm impressed. 

It's good to see that some guys are still hanging on to the history of this great sport. The book is in my hands but my mind is back on the stream....

Merry Christmas

Mine just got a little better.


----------



## Jer Schoen (Oct 31, 2011)

Finished your book and enjoyed it right to the end. It's been a great conversation piece as many of my friends page through it from my coffee table.

I hope to see many more from you soon.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Just finished "classic Michigan flies..." Great read! Well illustrated with excellent bio's for each fly creator. The "past and present" recipes are a nice touch too. 

We have so many master fly tiers in this state that its nice to see recognition in print. Their contributions should be remembered and honored. This book does a fine job of this. 

I look forward to 16 more classic Michigan flies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Thumbed through your book while I was at Great Lakes Fly Fishing this morning. Very impressive! Most definitely picking up a copy.
Jim


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I stopped in and visited Glenn today. Picked up a copy of your book finally. I loved it. History of flies has always been a huge interest of mine. Not a long read but awesome. The illustrations were also very good. Any way you did a good job. I'll watch for you to come out with another book. I will most definitely pick up a copy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

